# ka24e vs sr20det clutch



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

i dont think it does, but do aftermarket clutches for the ka24e fit the sr20det tranny?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

good question, but i dont think they do, way different engines...


----------

